
Inline HTML editors vs. Page Builders: the growing void - peterblay
https://www.rgeeditor.ninja/the+growing+void+between+inline+editors+and+page+builders
======
csydas
It's fine that this is an advertisement, but please label it as such. The
title currently reads more like a blog article discussing this idea than an
advertisement/announcement for rgeeditor.

While the post does briefly talk about the woes, ultimately it's an
advertisement/announcement for the product, and I think it should be very
clear that this is what you're presenting.

